# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  JDM and IC-Prog

## leosedf

Πολλοί είχαν πρόβλημα χρησιμοποιώντας τον JDM Programmer.
 
Συνήθως παρουσιαζόταν ένα Error "Verify Address Failed at:x0000" η κάτι τέτοιο.
Όπως ξέρετε όλες οι στάθμες τάσης δέν είναι ίδιες σε κάθε υπολογιστή.
Ο προγραμματιστής αυτός για να μήν χρησιμοποιήσει εξωτερική τροφοδοσία χρησιμοποιεί την σειριακή θύρα με κάποιες ζένερ για να παράγει τα 13βόλτ που χρειάζεται το Pin MCLR για να προγραμματιστεί ο ΡΙC.
Το πρόβλημα αυτό εμφανίζεται όταν δεν υπάρχει αρκετή τάση στο pin MCLR που φέρνει σε κατάσταση προγραμματισμού το PIC. Εάν δέν υπάρχει η απαιτούμενη τάση (τα 12 βολτ είναι λίγα) ο PIC δεν προγραμματίζετε καθόλου ή καταστρέφεται.
Μετρήστε πάνω στο MCLR χωρίς κάποιον μικροελεγκτή πάνω στη βάση τα βόλτ σας εάν είναι χαμηλότερο τότε η σειριακή απλώς δεν βγάζει την απαιτούμενη τάση.
Το πρόβλημα μπορεί να λυθεί ίσως με την προσθήκη μιας αντίστασης 1Κ σε σειρά με τη γραμμή RTS.
Εάν δέν γίνει τίποτα και πάλι τότε η σειριακή σας έχει πολύ χαμηλές στάθμες.
Καλύτερο θα ήταν σε αυτήν την περίπτωση να φτιάξετε κάτι σαν και αυτό:
 
Είναι ο ίδιος προγραμματιστής μόνο που χρησιμοποιεί λίγο διαφορετικό τρόπο για να "τραβήξει" τάση απο την σειριακή, αυτός ο τύπος δουλεύει με τους περισσότερους υπολογιστές.
Φίλε electron το hex αρχείο σου είναι μια χαρά. Και οι ρυθμίσεις σου επίσης.
Αυτό είναι το πιό συζητημένο πρόβλημα του JDM Programmer.
Ελπίζω να σας κάλυψα   [img]images/smiles/icon_razz.gif[/img]

----------


## electron

Θα προσπαθήσω ένα από τα παραπάνω κυκλώματα τα οποία βρήκα και εγώ στο net.Ελπίζω να βγάλω άκρη γιατί έχω κάνει του κόσμου τις δοκιμές και η όλη κατάσταση με έχει εκνευρίσει λιγάκι.

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ θα εσπαζα το PC μου.
τελικά ουτε το hex  ειναι ουτε ρυθμίσεις. ο προγραμματιστής ηταν

----------


## electron

Ακόμα να πω την αλήθεια δε το έχω ξεκαθαρίσει απόλυτα αυτό αλλά προς τα κει καταλήγει το πράγμα.Το κακόμοιρο το pc τι να φταίει όταν αυτός που δίνει το κύκλωμα του programmer (http://www.semis.demon.co.uk/uJDM/uJDMmain.htm)δεν το έχει ψάξει όσο θα έπρεπε αν δουλευει σωστά;Προς αποφυγή λοιπόν η παραπάνω διεύθυνση.

[ 10. February 2004, 16:21: Message edited by: gsmaster ]

----------


## electron

Τελικά δοκίμασα να φτιάξω τον programmer της πρώτης εικόνας όμως δεν δούλεψε.Μετρώντας την τάση στο MCLR χωρίς τον pic επάνω έφτανε μετα βίας τα 11 βόλτ.Τώρα θα προσπαθίσω να φτιάξω το δεύτερο κύκλωμα,επειδή όμως θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω D9 βύσμα δεν ξέρω το pin DSR σε ποιό αντίστοιχο pin του D9 πάει.Μήπως κάποιος φίλος γνωρίζει;

----------


## MHTSOS

Sto sxima oi arithmoi ton pins einai gia 25pino seiriako visma. Gia 9pino ta antistoixa pins einai:
TxD=3
DTR=4
GND=5
RTS=7
CTS=8
To eftiaksa simera to kykloma kai doylepse teleia me ta PIC16F84A Kai PIC16C622A poy to dokimasa. An den vgazei ta 13 Volt dokimaste na allaksete tis diodoys 1N4148 me 1N5819 poy exoyn sxedon tin misi ptosi tasis. Emena doylepse me tis protes. Kai mia erotisi. An theloyme na programatisoyme ena PIC me perisotera pins (p.x. 28) ta I/O pins poy periseyoyn poy ta syndeoyme?

----------


## leosedf

Καλή σκέψη.
Αλλα άν προσέξεις το τυπωμένο έχει συνδετήρα για ISP που σημαίνει οτι μπορείσ να προγραμματίσεις τον PIC πάνω στο κυκλωμα που θα δουλεύει. άν δέν έχεισ το τυπωμένο τόπε πάρε πάνω απο τη βάση τα pins που χρειάζεται για να προγραμματίσεις.
Αλλιώς κάνε απο την αρχή ένα καινούριο κύκλωμα που να υποστιρήζει μεγαλύτερους PIC.
Για όσους θέλουν ένα προγραμματιστή φτηνό που υποστιρήζεται απο το MPLAB, γρήγορος και υποστιρήζει όλους τους PIC.
Μπορείτε να παραγγείλετε αυτό:  http://www.sedf.net/product_info.php...roducts_id=166

----------


## electron

Τελικά ούτε και το δεύτερο κύκλωμα programmer δεν μου δούλεψε  [img]images/smiles/icon_mad.gif[/img]  ,θα προσπαθίσω να αλλάξω τις διόδους που ανέφερε ο mhtsos αν πάλι δεν γίνει τίποτα σαν τελευταία λύση είναι να φτιάξω τον p16pro ο οποίος χρησιμοποιεί εξωτερική τροφοδοσία και συνδέεται στην θύρα ltp.O mhtsos είχε γράψεϊ:Sto sxima oi arithmoi ton pins einai gia 25pino seiriako visma. Gia 9pino ta antistoixa pins einai:
TxD=3
DTR=4
GND=5
RTS=7
CTS=8
Υπάρχει και το pin dsr το οποίο για βύσμα d9 είναι το 6,το ίδιο δλδ με το d25.

----------


## leosedf

LOL εγώ πηρα και το MCP-c αυτο που έχω στο site και είναι συμβατο με MPLAB και προγραμματίζει τα πάντα. Το δοκίμασα χτές, υπέροχο εργαλείο

----------


## electron

Το κακό της υπόθεσης είναι οτι στο διδύκτυο υπάρχουν άπειρα κυκλώματα με programmers όμως κανένα απ'αυτά δεν είναι τεκμηριομένο ότι θα δουλέψει 100%.Τα αξιόπιστα κυκλώματα πρέπει να τα αγοράσεις,ας κάνουμε λοιπόν αυτο το site ακόμα περισσότερο ένα τόπο όπου θα μπορεί ο καθένας να βρεί τις λύσεις και τις απαντήσεις που τον προβληματίζουν σε ότι αφορά τα ηλεκτρονικά.Η γνώση πρέπει να διαδίδεται για την βελτίωση όλων μας.

----------


## leosedf

electron  αυτό προυποθέτει και χρόνο.. πάρα πολύ χρόνο. Αν τον έχεις καλώς. Εγώ πχ πρέπει ταυτόχρονα να βγάλω και το ψωμί μου.  Εκέι που είναι να παιδεύομαι 5 μήνες δίνω 100 ευρώ και έχω γλιτώσει απο τρέξιμο διάβασμα κλπ μου μένει χρόνος (γιατι ως γνωστόν ο χρόνος δέν είναι χρήμα αλλα πολύ χρήμα) και έχω κάνει και τη δουλειά μου καλύτερα απο ενα homemade programmer

----------


## electron

Γνωρίζω και γώ καλά τι θα πεί ελεύθερος χρόνος και πίστεψέ με μου είναι και εμένα λίγος λόγο της δουλειάς μου.Εγώ όμως δεν αναφέρθηκα σ'αυτό.Απλώς όταν ξεκινάω να φτιάξω κάτι θέλω να το κάνω ο ίδιος και όχι να πέρνω κάτι έτοιμο στο πιάτο,θα καταλήξω εκεί όταν έχω εξαντλήσει κάθε περιθώριο για να φέρω εις πέρας κάτι.Αυτή είναι εξάλλου και η ομορφιά των κατασκευών και το νόημά τους διαφορετικά θα τα πέρναμε όλα έτοιμα.

----------


## leosedf

Έχεις δίκιο electron  αλλα δέν αξίζει τον κόπο στην συγκεκριμένη συσκευή. Μην ξεχνάμε οτι ένας τέτοιος προγραμματιστής είναι συμβατός με το MPLAB και προγραμματίζει τους περισσότερους τύπους μικροελεγκτών, κάτι που δέν το κάνει ο JDM. Το οτι είναι συμβατός με MPLAB είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντικό γι αυτούς που δημιουργούν τα δικά τους προγράμματα

----------


## electron

Η πλάκα είναι οτι ο απώτερος σκοπός μου είναι να φτιάξω την κατασκευή του pll και έχω κολλήσει στον προγραμματισμό του pic.Θα δοκιμάσω να φτιάξω τον p16pro που μου τον είχε συστήσει ο gsmaster η απορία μου για τον συγκεκριμένο programmer είναι αν υποστιρίζεται από το icprog και αν συνδέεται στη σειριακή ή την παράλληλη θύρα του pc

----------


## gsmaster

Το P16PRO συνδεεται στην παράλληλη, το προγραμμα που δουλεύει είναι το PICALL (demo). ισως δουλεύει και με αλλα αλλά δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει. 
Αυτά και ας μην βγαίνουμε εκτος τοπικ  [img]images/smiles/icon_smile.gif[/img]

----------


## electron

Ευχαριστώ gsmaster και συγνώμη για την λίγο εκτός θέματος πορεία του τοπικ,τα έχουν όμως και αυτά οι συζητίσεις.

----------


## electron

Επανέρχομαι στο τόπικ με αφορμή την κατασκευή του p16pro και του software picall.Εφτιαξα τoν συγκεκριμένο programmer όμως αντιμετώπισα και πάλι πρόβλημα στον προγραμματισμό του pic.Συγκεκριμένα μου βγάζει κάποιο error στο τέλος της διαδικασίας προγραμματισμού ενώ το μόνο που κάνει σωστά είναι να διαβάζει ή να διαγράφει το pic.Στον programmer χρησιμοποίησα το 74L05,υποψιάζομαι ότι δεν κάνω τις σωστές ρυθμίσεις στα hardware settings του picall,αν γνωρίζει κάποιος τισ ρυθμίσεις αυτές θα παρακαλούσα να μου πεί.

[ 04. Μαίου 2004, 10:16: Το μήνυμα επεξεργάστηκε από τον/την: electron ]

----------


## leosedf

LOL. 
Κι εγώ επανέρχομαι στο θέμα λέγοντας οτι έχω PICstart με τιμή το 1 τρίτο της κανονικής.
Κατάλαβες γιατί electron?

----------


## gsmaster

Κοίταξε. Στο PicAll οι ρυθμίσεις που έχω εγώ είναι αυτές (για P16PRO με 7407)


Βασικά πατώντας το κουμπί  P16PRO 74LS07 (ή το από πάνω) οι ρυθμίσεις γίνονται μόνες τους.

Τώρα το άλλο πρόβλημα που λές οτι βγάζει error είναι γιατί όταν άνοιξες το πρόγραμμα είχες ανοιχτό τον programmer. 
-Πρώτα ανοίγεις το πρόγραμμα, επιλέγεις το PIC που θές και φορτώνεις το hex.
-ΜΕΤΑ ανοίγεις τον programmer. και προγραμματίζεις κανονικά.΄

Εγώ προτιμώ τα checkboxes που έχει δεξιά να είναι όλα τικαρισμένα για να μην χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάθε φορά erase-verify. Προσοχή όμως πάντα μα πάντα να ελέγχεις τις Fuses πατώντας το πλήκτρο Config (ή F3)
   [img]images/smiles/icon_smile.gif[/img]

[ 04. Μαίου 2004, 12:47: Το μήνυμα επεξεργάστηκε από τον/την: gsmaster ]

----------


## electron

Σ'ευχαριστώ gsmaster,θα κάνω αυτά που είπες και θα επανέλθω με τα αποτελέσματα που θα έχω.

----------


## electron

Λοιπόν ακόμα και με την διαδικασία που ανέφερες gsmaster το πρόβλημα παραμένει,πιο συγκεκριμένα βγάζει το εξής μύνημα: verify error program adress:0000 buffer:0064 device:3fff.Να πώ εδώ ότι σαν hex αρχείο φορτώνω αυτό του pll του piracz αλλά και με άλλο αρχείο το ίδιο γίνεται.Τελικά αυτό που καταλαβαίνω leosedf είναι ότι για τη περίπτωση αυτή αναγκαστηκά πρέπει να τα σκάσεις θέλεις δε θέλεις

----------


## leosedf

electron. Φίλε έτσι ειναι και γλιτώνεις απο μεγαλύτερα έξοδα μερικές φορές, άσε που κάνεις και καλύτερα τη δουλειά σου.
Θα σου κάνω εγώ ενα PIC στείλε μου στο xxxxx ολόκληρη την ταχυδρομική σου διεύθυνση για να στο στείλω αν θες. Δωρεάν φυσικά.



[ 05. Μαίου 2004, 07:54: Το μήνυμα επεξεργάστηκε από τον/την: leosedf ]

----------


## electron

Gsmaster οσον αφορά το verify error που περιέγραψα πιο πάνω μήπως παίζει ρόλο η version του picall που χρησιμοποιώ;Έχω εγκαταστίσει την 0.15december 2003 και χαρακτηριστικά στην πρώτη μάσκα του προγράμματος γράφει UNREGISTERED FOR P16PRO.Παρόλα αυτά στο hardware settings μου δίνει τη δινατότητα επιλογής του p16pro,γι'αυτό και όταν το είδα δεν πίστεψα ότι θα μπορούσε να μου δημιουργίσει πρόβλημα.Τελικά μήπως αυτό είναι η αιτία του κακού;

----------


## gsmaster

Εγώ έχω το 0.10d πάντως αλλά δεν νομίζω να έχει πρόβλημα. δεν εχω χρησιμοποιήσει την 0.15

----------


## electron

Μετά από ταλαιπωρεία μηνών επιτέλους ο p16pro και το picallw δούλεψε και έκανε σωστά τη δουλειά του  [img]images/smiles/converted/bounce.gif[/img]    [img]images/smiles/converted/bounce.gif[/img]    [img]images/smiles/converted/bounce.gif[/img]    [img]images/smiles/converted/hihi.gif[/img]  . Το μυστικό είναι στο hardware settings. Συγκεκριμένα άλλαξα το VDD από D2 σε D3, το VPP από D3 σε D2 και το VPP1 από D4 σε D2, επίσης το prog delay το έβαλα manual στην τιμή 50. Αυτά και άλλο κακό να μη μας βρεί  [img]images/smiles/converted/hihi.gif[/img]  Και για όσους θα ήθελαν να ασχοληθούν γενικότερα με τον προγραμματισμό των pic ΜΑΚΡΙΑ από τους jdm programmers...σας μιλάω εκ πείρας.

----------


## leosedf

Χαχαχαχαχαχα ε μετά απο ολόκληρη ιστορία...
Δηλαδή τζάμπα σού στειλα τον PIC. Κάνε δυό PLL τώρα....

Μήν ξεχνάμε οτι ο JDM ήταν απο τους πρώτους Homemade programmers  στο Internet όμως. Εχω τύχει κάποιους που το κατασκευάσαν με επιτυχία. Εγώ είχα φτιάξει 8653495 τυπωμένα και δέν μου δούλεψε. Τελικά ειχα δανειστεί αυτόν του καθηγητή μου.

[ 09. Μαίου 2004, 17:55: Το μήνυμα επεξεργάστηκε από τον/την: leosedf ]

----------


## electron

Σίγουρα το pic που μου έστειλες δεν θα πάει χαμένο,παντως όσον αφορά τους jdm προγραμματιστές ίσως ο λόγος που δεν δουλεύουν κατά το 99% είναι ακριβώς ότι ήταν οι πρώτοι που βγήκαν σε μια εποχή που και οι υπολογιστές ήταν πιο πίσω.Επομένως με τους σημερινούς υπολογιστές να παρουσιάζουν προβλήματα συμβατότητας αν και γω τους είχα δοκιμάσει ακόμα και με παλιά μηχανήματα.Τεσπα το θέμα έληξε και ελπίζω αυτό το τοπικ να φανεί χρήσιμο για όσους ασχοληθούν με τον προγραμματισμό των pic.

----------


## leosedf

Μού στειλε η microchip σήμερα κάτι μικροελεγκτές και είχα πάρει και τον 675 και μου τον έστειλε σε SOIC γαμώτοοοο  [img]images/smiles/converted/cussing.gif[/img]  άντε τώρα να το κολλήσεις και να το προγραμματίσεις

----------


## electron

Δεν είσαι ο μόνος φίλε μου ,εγώ τους είχα ζητίσει 5 16f84 και οι 2 ήταν soic  [img]images/smiles/converted/head.gif[/img] .Αυτούς θα τους έχω στη βιτρίνα να τους καμαρώνω

----------


## Matasoft

Εγώ δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα με τον jdm programmer, με το που τον έφτοιαξα δούλεψε κατευθείαν. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί σας εμφάνισε προβλήματα. Μέχρι στιγμής έχω δοκιμάσει να προγραμματίσω τους εξής PIC16F84A, PIC16F628 και PIC16F874 με επιτυχία. Τον έχω δοκιμάσει και σε παλιούς υπολογιστές και σε σύγχρονους. Σε οποιονδήποτε υπολογιστή και να τον συνδέσω δουλεύει τέλεια, με το πρόγραμμα IC-Prog φυσικά.

----------


## electron

Matasoft ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να υποθέσω για τους jdm programmers, προσωπικά έφτιαξα 3 παραλλαγές τους και καμία δεν μου δούλεψε όχι μόνο στο δικό μου pc αλλά και σε παλιά  όπως pentium 1-2 και με διαφορετικά windows,από 95 μέχρι xp που έχω στο δικό μου.  [img]images/smiles/icon_confused.gif[/img]

----------


## gsmaster

Συμβατό με το P16PRO είναι και το  WinPicProg και είναι και δωρεάν.
Στις ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να επιλέξεις ακριβώς τον τύπο του P16PRO που έχεις φτιάξει, ή να το ρυθμίσεις χειροκίνητα. 

Το δοκίμασα σήμερα και δούλεψε μια χαρά με 16F84  [img]images/smiles/icon_smile.gif[/img]  

ΥΓ μια ιδιοτροπία του winpicprog είναι ότι δεν αποθηκευει τις ρυθμίσεις της θύρας και πρέπει να κάνεις χειροκίνητα find Port για να κάνεις την δουλειά σου.  [img]images/smiles/converted/merror.gif[/img]  

ΥΓ. Έχει και ενσωματωμένο disassembler!   [img]images/smiles/icon_wink.gif[/img]

----------


## stendor

αφού παραλίγο να πάθω εγkεφαλικό με τον jdm, ανακάλυψα οτι αν δεν τον τζαμπερώσεις δεν δουλεύει. αντί για τζάμπερ έβαλα ενα πράσινο led στην δεύτερη σειρα απο πάνω(όπως φαίνεται στο σχέδιο τοποθέτησης των εξαρτημάτων) και έγινε το θαύμα! προγραμμάτισα δυο pic16f84a-4 με τον ic-prog ο οποίος όμως δεν διαβάζει το τσιπάκι και δείχνει οτι είναι άδειο. Κατέβασα το ponyprog 2.6 και το διάβασε κανονικά. και το pll λοκάρισε κανονικά και πάμε για άλλα!!!

----------


## gRooV

Επιτέλους κάποιου του δούλεψε το pll!!  :santa:

----------


## gsmaster

Μπα έχουμε και επίκαιρα emoticons..... τσσσσσ...

stendor, λίγο κουφό μου ακούγεται αυτό. 
-Το πιν 20 το σύνδεσες με την πλακέτα?(μάλλον γι αυτό δεν σου το διαβάζει. εκεί γύρω είναι το πρόβλημα ή στο 20 ή στο 5 ξανακοίτα τις κολλήσεις σου) 
-Η πλακέτα έχει συνολικά 3 βραχυκυκλώματα απο τα οποία τα 2 είναι κάτω από την βάση του ολοκληρωμένου και στην τοποθέτηση δεν φαίνονται καθαρά.   :Smile:  

ΥΓ κάνω τώρα ένα μικρό edit στην τοποθέτηση των εξαρτημάτων.

----------


## stendor

gsmaster, το δουλεύω με ponyprog και λειτουργεί κανονικά. και γράφει και διαβάζει. ο ic-prog μου το έγραφε αλλά δεν το διάβαζε. τέλος πάντων για να μην μας μείνει ο programmer κανένα projectάκι διαθέσιμο?

----------


## gsmaster

Pic Game System
Ψηφιακός μετρητής χωρητικότητας

Καλές κατασκευές!

----------

